# Amplificador Nativo de 65w



## kroneberger (Jun 1, 2014)

Buenas tardes, tengo un amplificador Nativo de 65w para guitarra electrica y esta version viene con un canal limpio y otro con distorsion, vi que viene este mismo modelo pero con reverb y salida para auriculares, abri mi amplificador para ver la plaqueta y vi que tiene para ponerle un potenciometro en el mismo lugar donde viene la version con reverb, la verdad que no tengo conocimientos en electronica como para ponerle reverb ni una salida de auriculares por eso recurri a este foro, espero que puedan ayudarme y diganme que informacion necesitan, fotos, de mas para que me puedan ayudar.

Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2014)

1) Consigue el esquema de tu amplificador
2) Consigue el esquema del otro modelo 
3) Consigue varias fotos de buena calidad.


----------



## kroneberger (Jun 1, 2014)

esquema creo que este es el mas parecido y fotos ahora pongo unas cuantas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2014)

Falta la parte del previo que es donde se conecta el rever


----------



## kroneberger (Jun 1, 2014)

Ahi si que esa no la encontre, es por eso q todavia no encontre la forma para ponerle el reverb.


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 1, 2014)

@kroneberger si pudieras decirnos que modelo es , seria un poco mas fácil darte alguna orientación, muchos PCB o placas de amplificadores el mismo tipo de PCB es usado en varios modelos, algunos tienen mas potencia, otros traen mas controles y en tu caso tu modelo no trae Reverb, pero la misma placa es ampliable para tener este control, no solo es poner el potenciómetro y listo, se necesita un IC Delay-Reverb, resistencias, condensadores y otros componentes que conformar este control, debes conseguir el manual de servicio de los 2 modelos, compararlos y mirar que le falta a tu amplificador para tener este controla Full, si poco conocimiento tienes de electrónica, te aconsejaría que si deseas tener una salida con Delay & Reverb, con un pequeño pedal económico, puedes tener ese efecto sin meterle mano a tu amplificador, porque si conectas algo mal te cargas el preamplificador y ahí si te quedas sin Reverb y Amplificador, pero si quieres aprender y experimentar te colaboramos con gran gusto.


----------



## kroneberger (Jun 1, 2014)

Dejo fotos del amplificador.



El modelo de mi amplificador es gts 65


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 1, 2014)

@kroneberger ese es un clon o amplificador hechizo, pensé que era un original este no se le puede realizar ninguna modificación porque su PCB no da, me imagino que el modelo que si lo trae es el GTS 100-R, lo que si puedes es armar un Reverb y adaptárselo a tu amplificador, en el foro encontraras varios circuitos para armarte un buen Delay-Reverb.

Pasate también por aquí http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_pre_delay.php, hay varios proyectos buenos incluyendo lo que necesitas, para realizarle una buena adaptación, lo que necesites nos lo comentas que con gran gusto te guiamos en tu modificación.


----------



## kroneberger (Jun 1, 2014)

No entendi bien a lo que te refieres con clon, vi el mismo modelo pero que es gts 65-r por eso supuse que la placa es la misma pero la mia sin los materiales pero con el circuito para ponerle un reverb lastima que no tengo uno para abrirlo y ver como es, con lo que es el tema de los auriculares, que me pueden llegar a decir?

Me dejas algun link de algun reverb para ponerle al ampli en caso q no funcione.

gracias!


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 1, 2014)

@kroneberger Clon significa que es una copia de un amplificador Original, no hay necesidad de que tengas que abrir uno, tu clon viene fijo sin Reverb, si deseas obtener un Reverb debes adaptar un circuito opcional a tu amplificador, el Link del circuito de Delay & Reverb te lo deje en un comentario anterior, aquí también te dejo el Link para adaptarle los Audifonos, Auriculares o Out Phones a tu amplificador, http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_audifon.php.


----------



## kroneberger (Jun 1, 2014)

Gracias por la ayuda, ahi mire la pagina que me pasaste pero sigo sin entender como adaptarlo en mi amplificador


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 1, 2014)

@kroneberger tanto el Reverb y el audio Pre-escucha es decir los auriculares, estos circuitos debes conectarlos después del preamplificador, en pocas palabras hacerle la conexión paralela a la entrada del amplificador, se identifica fácilmente porque es la salida del preamplificador en este caso es monofónica, con ello puedes controlar el tiempo de reverberación de tu guitarra con el circuito que vas a conectar y este mismo sea amplificado, al igual poder tener un audio Pre-escucha de tu guitarra, con los efectos + el ecualizador de 3 bandas y demás en los audífonos.


----------



## kroneberger (Jun 1, 2014)

muchas gracias, te molesto si harías un esquema de cómo lo conectarias vos a mi ampli tanto el reverb como la salida de auriculares?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 1, 2014)

@kroneberger, como dicen por ahí tocaría recrear la conexión, para ello si se necesita saber cual es el IC de Amplificación que por lo que veo es un TDA7294 , lo digo porque en tu amplificador no se conecta ni el Pin 5, 11 y 12, esto quiere decir que es un TDA794, si es así la entrada del amplificador que es el Pin 3 debe tener una resistencia de unos 120 en serie con un condensador sea Electrolítico o Cerámico +IN 3 y GND es la entrada del amplificador, para ayudarte mejor deberías mirar la Referencia del Integrado, también tómale una foto a este sector del TDA que marco en un cuadro Rojo, para mirar bien sus Pines.

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXqwvzw.pdf


----------



## kroneberger (Jun 2, 2014)

buenísimo, ahora le saco la foto, si querés puedo sacarle el disipador para ver cuál es



acá está la foto del integrado y la parte de las soldaduras


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 2, 2014)

@kroneberger muy bien como te comentaba era un TDA7294, para conectar circuitos en el mismo PCB, si se debe tener conocimientos en audio, por lo que te sugiero mejor que conectes estos circuitos de manera externa es decir sin soldar nada en la parte interna del PCB, como veras en el manual Original y también para tu clon que esta aquí http://www.nativoamps.com.ar/Manuales/Manual GTS 65.htm, en amplificador tiene entradas Mono Jack, ya tiene salida directa del preamplificador y entrada directa al amplificador, para conectar el mini amplificador para audífonos solo debes colocarle un plug mono Jack de 6.3mm y conectarlo al "Power PreAmp Out" para colocarle los efectos en tu caso un Reverb, realizas el circuito del Delay y lo conectas con un plug mono Jack de 6.3mm hacia la entrada del amplificador "Power Amp IN", en un momento subiré el conexionado para que te sea mas fácil realizarlo.

Para no crear un comentario nuevo aquí edito y subo el conexionado de los plug.


----------



## kroneberger (Jun 2, 2014)

Te agradesco muchisimo por la ayuda, de a poco voy entendiendo todo y espero el conexionado asi voy armando algo.


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 2, 2014)

@kroneberger ya subi la conexión de los Plug Mono del mini amplificador de audífonos y el de efectos, solo es soldar y listo, esto también se puede realizar internamente en los conectores Jack hembra y en las pistas del PCB, pero como veras el conector Jack Hembra tiene ciertos pines, cuando conectas un Plug un pin del conector abre el circuito entre el preamplificador y el amplificador que es el Power PreAmp Out, igualmente pasa para el conector hembra Power Amp IN, te aconsejo que lo realices como te indico, porque de lo contrario debes hacer conexionado interno, perforar el gabinete para colocarle los potenciómetros y conectores es un lio, y el gabinete se profanaría , mejor en una cajita o gabinete pequeño aparte, colocas el circuito del Reverb y de audífonos ahí, así tendrás una especie de caja directa con efectos y audio pre-escucha, con gran gusto te colaboramos en tu proyecto.


----------



## MD80 (Jun 2, 2014)

Sin embargo es notable que la placa diga Decoud VALVE60R (R por reverb), y que justo en la posición del potenciometro de control de reverb haya un hueco....

Me da la impresión que ese PCB es la base de varios equipos

http://www.electrovoxamps.com.ar/images/fotos/guitarra/valvc60.html?user=produc

http://mla-s1-p.mlstatic.com/15478-MLA20101999884_052014-Y.jpg

y que con los elementos adecuados se le agrega lo que le falta.

De todos modos te va a salir mas barato y rápido vender el tuyo y comprar el modelo con reverb


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 2, 2014)

@MD80 si en eso se entiende, pero ten en cuenta que es un CLON no es un original, si fuese un original si se le podría ampliar para obtener el Reverb, hay 2 maneras simples de obtener el Reverb, una de forma digital que es la mejor y la otra con un Tanque Reverb, que es el que mas se usa para amplificadores de Guitarra, se puede hacer el tanque casero para obtener algo de Reverb, me imagino que como es un clon la serie de este mismo debe traer uno similar de forma casera.


----------



## kroneberger (Jun 2, 2014)

En estas dos fotos se ve donde iria el potenciometro para el reverb en el otro modelo de amplificador, para mi la placa es la misma en los dos modelos, solo que en la mia le falta los materiales para que tenga el reverb.



Mi idea de un principio es ponerle el reverb directamente en la placa porque se que se puede pero no se que materiales llevaria y si no lo hago a parte como me decia Yetrox y veo como queda, pero me gustaria que la entrada de la guitarra siga siendo la original del amplificador, se puede llegar a poder hacer asi?


----------



## J2C (Jun 2, 2014)

Kroneberger

Si bien la PCB pareciera tener los espacios disponibles tanto como para el potenciómetro y la plaqueta (entre los jack's y los electrolíticos) realmente es necesario saber cuales serian las 6 conexiones de cada lado.

La única forma de logarlo es consiguiendo el esquema de un equipo parecido al tuyo, es decir con la reverberación incluida ó buenas fotografías de la PCB (ambas caras) que posea ese circuito; salvo adivinar.

Yetrox ha sido claro con cuales son las dos alternativas posibles, pero debes darte cuenta que el no tiene la  como para decirte hace tal o cual cosa. Piensa que eres tu quien tiene el equipo delante de tus propios ojos.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## kroneberger (Jun 2, 2014)

Si lo entiendo, y fotos puedo llegar a sacar pero creo que igual costaría saber como y donde ponerle el reverb,  voy a optar quizás por la opción de ponerle a parte reverb y ver que pasa mientras consigo la forma de incluirlo en la placa directamente. 

Tengo la duda todavía si al ponerle reverb tengo que usar la entrada de ahí o directamente la del amplificador.


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 2, 2014)

@kroneberger si decides colocarle el Reverb simplemente conectas tu guitarra a la entrada del Reverb, y como te indique le colocas un Plug Jack Mono empalmado hacia el conector Jack Hembra POWER AMP IN, puedes conectar tu guitarra y a la vez un Micrófono. 

http://www.nativoamps.com.ar/Manuales/Manual%20GTS%2065.htm


----------



## kroneberger (Jun 2, 2014)

Muchas gracias Yetrox, por ultimo con el tema del voltage, como hago? puedo usar directamente el trafo del ampli?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 3, 2014)

kroneberger dijo:


> Muchas gracias Yetrox, por ultimo con el tema del voltage, como hago? puedo usar directamente el trafo del ampli?


 

@kroneberger, el voltaje rectificado y filtrado del Trafo es mas alto no te sirve conectarlo directamente, por ello para regular o limitar el voltaje directo de la fuente hacia el preamplificador usaron 2 resistencias de 5W, si vas a construir el circuito aparte lo ideal es que tenga su propia fuente, así podrás alimentar mas circuitos, al igual este circuito lo podrás conectar a cualquier amplificador que no tenga Reverb eso es un punto a favor


----------



## gonzalo007 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hola!, tengo un nativo gts 65, y le faltan los potenciómetros de la parte del canal de distorsión, alguien sería tan amable de pasarme los valores de los potenciómetros  que lleva??? desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 4, 2014)

@gonzalo007 en las fotos que subió @kroneberger se alcanzan a ver excepto el Treble los valores son:

Gain 100K
Volume 50K
Bass 1M
Contour 25K


----------



## kroneberger (Jun 4, 2014)

Ni bien este en mi casa veo el ampli y subo los valores, saludos.


----------



## gonzalo007 (Jun 4, 2014)

Buenisimo, gracias y saludos!


----------



## porraspunk (Ago 9, 2018)

Buenas, por las dudas alguien sería tan amable de compartir los valores de los potenciómetros de treble del canal limpio y treble del canal distorsionado? porque en las fotos no se alcanza a ver bien, estoy reparando uno de esos, muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2018)

Los potenciómetros dañados tiene impreso el valor !


----------



## porraspunk (Ago 9, 2018)

Buenas, gracias por la respuesta, si, es cierto, pero el amplificador que llegó a mi taller tiene todos los potenciómetros cambiados, lo noté porque sus ejes están recortados, se ve que eran mas largos que los originales, entonces quiero verificar que sean de los mismos valores que los originales


----------



## pandacba (Ago 9, 2018)

Que tengan los ejes largos no implica que no sean del valor correcto, posiblemente consiguieron del valor correcto pero de eje largo........


----------



## porraspunk (Ago 9, 2018)

Si, entiendo, pero al no ser originales debo verificar, gracias


----------



## dani1973 (Ago 11, 2021)

kroneberger dijo:


> buenísimo, ahora le saco la foto, si querés puedo sacarle el disipador para ver cuál es
> 
> 
> 
> acá está la foto del integrado y la parte de las soldaduras


hola se me quemo lo mismo donde lo puedo conseguir ? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2021)

dani1973 dijo:


> hola se me quemo lo mismo donde lo puedo conseguir ? gracias


kroneberger No ingresa al Foro desde 04/05/2016, no creo que te conteste pronto.

Lee el código del integrado que se te quemó y mira de comprarlo en alguno de* estos proveedores  *


----------

